# 2 weird issues



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

All
I'm having 2 strange issues. 
1-when I water, the water stays on top of the grass. It doesn't seem to want to go into the grass (weird)

2-Every morning, I have VERY skinny stalked mushrooms that appear and then die during the heat of the day. However, they return every morning.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Sounds like you may have a compacted soil issue .. the compaction can cause the water to stand which can cause the mushrooms.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Brettwayne 
I've topdressed twice recently with sand. Is there any way to check the soil for over compaction?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm no rocket appliance but maybe the sand? Before I seeded, I had to level and raise a good portion of the yard near my sidewalk and driveway. I added some sand to help blend the area and I get those skinny little mushrooms as well every few days.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Trying pushing a screw driver in the areas to see if it easily goes in or if it's kinda hard and how far it goes in .. I'm sure some of the more savvy guys can chime in with more info.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

1. How much have you been watering? Be specific. Have you been getting lots of rain?

2. Mushrooms is a sign of plenty of moisture in your soil. I get them when we have lots of rain but it doesn't hurt my turf.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> 1. How much have you been watering? Be specific. Have you been getting lots of rain?
> 
> 2. Mushrooms is a sign of plenty of moisture in your soil. I get them when we have lots of rain but it doesn't hurt my turf.


Yes, we have had lots of rain. That is probably it.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Is your Bermuda struggling?


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Is your Bermuda struggling?


No, it is thriving


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

The water issue is hard to explain, but it is kind of like the grass is a waterproof liner that won't allow the water through the canopy.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about it too much then. Spray baby shampoo and see if it helps. When your Grass gets real thick it tends to do that.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it too much then. Spray baby shampoo and see if it helps. When your Grass gets real thick it tends to do that.


I guess it's a good problem then, because this grass is very thick. Irias, so far, I am extremely impressed with the latitude. I'm keeping it at 1/2" (mowing everyday), and it looks and feels better than any grass I've ever seen first hand.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You're killing me - I've considered nuking my back yard, cutting it up, and replacing it with Lat36 next spring.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Have you checked out this thread? Soil Surfactants/Wetting Agents

I'm not a fan of the mushrooms in the yard, I know they are harmless but to me it means there is something else in the soil that I don't want.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Have you checked out this thread? Soil Surfactants/Wetting Agents


+1 -- and I would skip the baby shampoo and go straight for the good stuff.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't worry about it too much then. Spray baby shampoo and see if it helps. When your Grass gets real thick it tends to do that.
> ...


I'm leaning more and more towards latitude Bermuda.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Concretestorm said:
> 
> 
> > Iriasj2009 said:
> ...


If your ever close to Austin, come by and see it.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you looked into PGR's they will decrease your mowing frequency. If you think your yard is thick now wait and see what a PGR will do to it. If you're willing and able to mow everyday power to ya, but if you find yourself in a spot where you're going to be out of town for a few days or just busy. Spraying a PGR a few days before (it takes a few days to see results) can help you stay at your HOC without scalping when you finally get back on the lawn. The only downside I've heard of and depending on your situation it could be a good thing is that once you spray it you need to continue to spray it as your grass will rebound once the PGR wears off.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Have you looked into PGR's they will decrease your mowing frequency. If you think your yard is thick now wait and see what a PGR will do to it. If you're willing and able to mow everyday power to ya, but if you find yourself in a spot where you're going to be out of town for a few days or just busy. Spraying a PGR a few days before (it takes a few days to see results) can help you stay at your HOC without scalping when you finally get back on the lawn. The only downside I've heard of and depending on your situation it could be a good thing is that once you spray it you need to continue to spray it as your grass will rebound once the PGR wears off.


I just want to add that here is a link to a discussion here Information about PGR


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> If your ever close to Austin, come by and see it.


I will. Sod farm should have it ready by mid to end of September and I will definitely go look at it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> If your ever close to Austin, come by and see it.


I go to Austin for a few days in early October every year, but haven't ever made it out of downtown.

ETA: The trip is NOT to see the Longhorns play football. :lol:


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

I am have this same issue in a couple area in my yard. I leveled with sand and the bad areas is where it use to be low spots. Now those areas are thin and have not filled in yet. My yard is growing fast, I have to cut every other day, except these couple areas. I have seen mushrooms also grow there also. I tried the screwdriver method and it pushes in about 5 to 6 " no problem. I am worried I put to much sand in those areas and the grass can't grow for some reason. I also tried to overseas in this spots with no results. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

What's crazy is, this spots are still low and I still need to level my yard again. I'm concern about putting more sand on these bad spots, due to low growth. I also get those Bermuda seeds there. They just keep coming back after cutting.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 12, 2017)

Is there a buildup of thatch in your lawn? Not as common in Bermuda.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Try taking a cordless drill and drilling some holes in the area about 4-6" deep and then filling them with sand and giving it a good drink of water and see what happens in a week or two.

I had some spots like that a few years ago and that's what I did and it perked up afterwards.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Try taking a cordless drill and drilling some holes in the area about 4-6" deep and then filling them with sand and giving it a good drink of water and see what happens in a week or two.
> 
> I had some spots like that a few years ago and that's what I did and it perked up afterwards.


Thanks will give it a try


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Yossarian said:


> Is there a buildup of thatch in your lawn? Not as common in Bermuda.


No, I dethatched in the spring.


----------

